# ISO TNT Duck Recipes - Without Orange



## sattie (Jan 11, 2008)

I want to try duck... so I have purchased a frozen whole young duck that is 4.5 lbs.  Since this is my first time to buy duck, I realize that my purchase may be flawed, but hey, you got to start some where!

My delimma is that just about every recipe I find for duck is some sort of orange duck recipe and I am not to keen on the orange flavor in meats.  So I was wondering if anyone here on DC had a TNT recipe for duck, either whole or I am not above whacking this thing up for better results, that does not include orange.

Then, I would like to know what are some side dishes that would go well with my duck.  

I would like for this to be my Sunday meal... so I got a few days to gather some ideas and tips from you folks!!!  THANKS!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2008)

You do not have to use any fruit sauces.  Treat it like a roast chicken except it can be served medium rare to medium.  

Rices are a good side dish.  Brown or wild rice would go well.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 11, 2008)

Growing up, we use to have Muscovy duck for the Holidays.  Very simple seasonings, salt, pepper, and garlic.  Makes good gravy over mashed potatoes and dressing.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 11, 2008)

sattie said:


> I want to try duck... so I have purchased a frozen whole young duck that is 4.5 lbs. Since this is my first time to buy duck, I realize that my purchase may be flawed, but hey, you got to start some where!
> 
> My delimma is that just about every recipe I find for duck is some sort of orange duck recipe and I am not to keen on the orange flavor in meats. So I was wondering if anyone here on DC had a TNT recipe for duck, either whole or I am not above whacking this thing up for better results, that does not include orange.
> 
> ...


 
Sattie, I love duck - but have not prepared it at home.  My fave French restaurant (Le Petit Chateau) does it so well.  If you're are not an orange fan, how about cherry sauce.  I like a sauce because the duck can taste a little gamey (& sometimes fatty).

From memorty the sides - baby carrots or green beans and a potato gratin.  Good luck.  Let us know how it turns out.  I would like to try making duck at home as well.

Oh, just remembered there are some links I came across for Peking or Chinese duck with lots of tips.  Poke around google, or I will try to find them again & post.


----------



## sattie (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies folks.  Andy, I thought about treating it like chicken, but then I figured as soon as I did, I would be doing a big no-no.  Barb... I like simple.  Do you season the inside as well?

So I need to "beware" of a gamey taste?  Cherry would definately be better than orange.  Maybe the orange is not so bad... it seems it is meant to go with duck.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 11, 2008)

Yummy Duck Dipping Sauce


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 11, 2008)

First time out of the gate...I would do a simple, basic roast. Nothing fancy. Enjoy the richness of roast duck. Oh, and afterwards simmer the carcass for a rich, yummy stock, for soups, gumbo, etc.....

Enjoy!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2008)

sattie said:


> ...So I need to "beware" of a gamey taste?...


 

The taste is fantastic.  It's more like a red meat than a poultry.  I wouldn't describe it as gamey.  It was farm raised I'd guess so gamieness won't be an issue.  

Just don't expect it to taste like chicken or you will be disappointed.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 12, 2008)

I love duck but have only cooked duck breasts at home, never the whole duck and I too dislike orange with duck.  My preference is for Asian and then a crispy coleslaw (without the mayo but with a soy vinaigrette instead) is lovely.

I've been trying to think how I cooked the duck breasts last - it was a while ago as I can't get them very easily.  I think I just cooked them with salt, pepper and garlic and served them with a salad and marscapone stuffed figs in balsamic vinegar.  A bed of couscous would also work well, as would standard roast vegetables - esp mushrooms, asparagus and potatoes. 

I've been served cotton duck on wild mushroom risotto and I found it incredibly heavy.  I normally order duck that arrives on a bed of mashed potato or with a salad.

Two nights ago I opened a packet of mini ducks' legs that I had bought some time ago and just ate them with hoisin dipping sauce.  Quite tasty but next lot will be with a plum sauce.  I was toying with turning the flesh into duck and mushroom vol au vents but think I might just eat them instead!!!!


----------



## Essiebunny (Jan 12, 2008)

How do you deal with the fat on the duck? When I've tried it,on the grill, I have had a real mess and not necessarily a tasty result.


----------



## sage™ (Jan 12, 2008)

I've seen a lot of chefs boil the duck first to get rid of a lot of the fat and then they dry it good (over night) before cooking. Suppose to make a crispy skin.


----------



## Hoot (Jan 12, 2008)

I have had good results cooking a duck with potatoes, carrots, and onions, in a camp dutch oven. It turned out surprisingly good. The first time I tried it was at a primitive encampment. There were some amusing moments whilst it was cooking.
I posted here about it when I first joined. you can read it here.


----------



## sattie (Jan 12, 2008)

I started looking online for recipes and found quite a few without the orange.  So here are the two recipes I am thinking about:

This one almost sounds tooooooo simple....

ROAST DUCK (Recipe) @ Emeril's dot com

And this one sounds really yummy and I am leaning towards this one unless I find something else....

Roast Duck Recipe | Recipezaar

I figure with the rich red meat it has, there is no way it is going to even come close to tasting like chicken.  Honestly I am not sure what to expect as far as flavor Andy!

Someone asked about the fat... all the recipes I found say to prick the skin to allow the fat to drain off... but that is for roasting.  Not sure what could be done for grilling.  

What do you think about the two recipes I posted... preferr one over the other?


----------



## *amy* (Jan 12, 2008)

Lost the whole post - Poked around youtube & found some videos that might be helpful/informative for the prep, addressing the fat etc. This one is made with oranges, but hope it will be helpful re prep etc... & the side dish at the end looks deelish.

YouTube - Ina Paarman's Roast Duck with Sticky Orange Sauce

This one is just an idea for tea-smoked duck & a different method & entertainment value:

YouTube - Learn to Cook Peking Duck!

Lost one I wanted to share, where the duck is rubbed w 5 spice powder etc & involves a fan, lol. Will see if I can locate it again & share. (Another involves a bicycle pump? lol)

I also like duck in a pancake w hoison sauce. Wolfgang has/had a recipe on the web that looked very good.

Have fun with your duck.


----------



## sattie (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahhh thank you amy!!!  I just watched an IC episode where the secret ingredient was duck.  They did pump air under the duck skin to separate it from the meat.  I guess it helps make the skin crispier?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2008)

Pumping air under the skin is part of the process for making Peking Duck.  It's notr necessary for defatting a whole duck.  Making small cuts in the skin and roasting it will allow the fat to drain off.

You can also follow the process of briefly boiling the whole duck to melt off the fat under the skin.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 12, 2008)

Between the two, I would choose the honey, ginger & soy. IMHO, adding some sweetness would compliment the duck.

For sides - you could go with roasted butternut squash filled with rice, raisins & nuts (posted a couple of links under acorn squash), haricots verts or scalloped potatoes with gruyere.

Still looking for the youtube recipe/method with the five spice powder etc. It takes some time, but it is the best homecooked method I've seen.


----------



## sattie (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Miss Amy!  I ate the butternut a couple of days ago, so I am thinking wild rice or couscous (hubby hates it) and a salad or broccoli or some other green.  I found another one that sounds good, but all the butter they use sounds kinda crazy given how fatty the duck is...

Roasted Duck - Allrecipes


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 12, 2008)

Be very VERY careful grilling duck over an open flame.  My dad & grandad found that out the hard way one summer when they tried doing 2 on the rotisserie over our big brick barbecue.  When both seriously caught fire, dad & grandad each grabbed a flaming spit & raced to the house with them - like 2 deranged Olympian torch-bearers - & dumped them in the sink.  They finished their roasting in the kitchen oven - lol!

Sauces notwithstanding, after cooking duck (& very-similar goose) for many many years, I've found 2 methods that have been superior to all others.

The first is to steam/braise the pricked bird on the stovetop first to release as much fat as possible (which is then retrievable & SUPER to save & use for sauteeing potatoes & other root veggies) & then just brown it in the oven.

The 2nd is to simply prick the skin & stick it in my infamous little Ron Popeil "Showtime" electric rotisserie.  The 1st time I tried this, I watched it like a hawk, fire extinguishing materials at the ready.  But amazingly enough, there was not only no fire, but no smoke whatsoever.  The fat dripped obediently into the drip pan, & there was enough room so I didn't have to stop during roasting to empty it the pan.  And the skin came out HEAVENLY.  In fact, I can't remember the last time I roasted a duck any other way than in that little rotisserie.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 12, 2008)

sattie said:


> Thanks Miss Amy! I ate the butternut a couple of days ago, so I am thinking wild rice or couscous (hubby hates it) and a salad or broccoli or some other green. I found another one that sounds good, but all the butter they use sounds kinda crazy given how fatty the duck is...
> 
> Roasted Duck - Allrecipes


 
Yeah, I'd pass on adding a stick of butter, satt. Re the fat, I like the suggestion/oven method here, cause she puts the duck on the roasting pan that allows the fat to drip & adds water so it will steam, cutting off that fatty part near the tail & stabbing the duck & not your husband, lol. If I were basting - I'd do it at the end after the skin crisps, with hoisin (sp) or a plum sauce & serve w mandarin pancakes or side of sliced cukes & green onion brushes.

YouTube - Ina Paarman's Roast Duck with Sticky Orange Sauce

Your sides/veggies sound delish. What time is dinner. 

Your probably making a whole duck, but I had to share this Duck Confit recipe - be sure to watch part 2 - the blueberry sauce & crisping. Gotta go get some duck confit 

YouTube - Duck Confit Part 1 Prep and Roast

P.S.  Added the links, cause sometimes I think it's easier to watch a prep method than read a recipe.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## sage™ (Jan 12, 2008)

From Ming Tsai

Roasted Duck with Soy-Lime Syrup


----------



## sattie (Jan 12, 2008)

You guys are awesome!!! Thanks for all the helpful links!!!

Breezy Cooking... LMBO reading about your 2 olympians!!!!  I guess I will refrain from grilling duck.

Ok, so retain the fat for other uses.
Boil carcass and jiblets for stock.

I think this duck is going to be with me for a while.... now I'm gonna need ideas on where I can use duck stock!!!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Jan 13, 2008)

Roast your duck on a rack to keep it out of the grease save the grease for cooking other things. for a side I would make German style red cabbage as the tartness of the cabbage will cut some of the fat taste. Make a sauce Cumberlin or sauce Bigarade with currant jelly and port exelent on duck. Garlic and balsomic and soy glaze would be nice as well


----------



## Rom (Jan 13, 2008)

easy way to cook duck is to split it down the middle, open it nice and flat, give it a wash,, put fresh pasley, garlic, salt and olive oil all over it, then roast it.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 13, 2008)

Although the common flavor you hear about being associated with duck is orange, it is plum that is considered the classic flavor combination. I also once did a roast duck with blueberry that I was very happy with.

However, as someone has pointed out already, you really don't need a fruit sauce or side to go with it. In fact, duck is really quite nice on its own, as the foxes in my back yard will attest as they pick out the feathers from their teeth that they got from my 4 muscovy ducks .

About the fat: cut some hash marks into the breasts of the duck. If you are roasting it whole, drain the fat out after about 20 minutes to half an hour. If you are cutting pieces off, then render the fat off the breasts by cooking them at a low temp in a pan fat side down for a few minutes. The French refer to duck fat as liquid gold, and they make the absolute best French Fries. Talk about the perfect side dish!


----------



## csalt (Jan 13, 2008)

This is a recipe I was given and found very good.
*Pete’s Instructions For Duck*​, get a large duck from either a supermarket or a good butchers shop and wipe it inside and out with kitchen paper. Rub it inside and out with plenty of sea salt and black pepper, and stuff it with a citrus fruit  cut in half, some grated nutmeg, a sprig of rosemary and a few cloves of garlic. 

Pre heat your oven to 180 C. Pop the duck upside down on a roasting tray and place it on the middle shelf of the oven. Roast for an hour, basting a couple of times with the fat that accumulates in the tray, then turn it right way up. Baste it again, spoon the excess fat from the tray and roast for another hour. 

After 2 hours cooking, the meat should be very soft, but still moist from all the fat that has rendered out of the skin. Spoon any additional fat from the tray and if the duck isn't crispy enough (depends on your oven) pop it back in at a higher temperature for 10 mins or so to crisp it up. 


​


----------



## merstar (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are two recipes to check out - both with great reviews:

DUCK WITH BLACKBERRY SAUCE
Duck with Blackberry Sauce Recipe at Epicurious.com

SUCCULENT STUFFED ROAST DUCK WITH BALSAMIC CHERRY SAUCE
Succulent Stuffed Roast Duck With Balsamic Cherry Sauce Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## sattie (Jan 13, 2008)

Welp folks, I am about to start my duck....  (giggles with excitement!!!)  so I was going to ask a question or two but it looks like a few of you have anticipated my questions!!!

I'm going to try this for my first time around and my questions are this:

Cook on rack? 

Prick the skin?

It does not mention these steps in the recipe itself so I would like to know if I should do this.  You folks gave me some really good tips and I hope this will encourage others to try duck.  I'll be back in several hours to let you know how it goes.

Also wanted to thank you folks for the recipe links.  If it turns out that I like duck, I'm definately lining up some of these recipes for the future!!!  I love adding different things to my menu!!!


----------



## sattie (Jan 13, 2008)

merstar said:


> Here are two recipes to check out - both with great reviews:
> 
> DUCK WITH BLACKBERRY SAUCE
> Duck with Blackberry Sauce Recipe at Epicurious.com
> ...


 

The blueberry is definately one that sounds great!!!  

Csalt... another awesome sounding recipe!!!


----------



## sattie (Jan 13, 2008)

*Review*

  I'm a duck lover!!!!  I really liked this recipe and found myself smearing my fingers around the pan trying to get those tasty pan juices!!!  Duck is not chicken in flavor, but it is not a far out taste either (at least wear farm raised ducks are concerned).  I liked the flavor of the duck and quickly found myself trying to decide what recipe to try next.  Yea!!!!  At least something went right in light of the COWBOYS' loss!!!!  Arrrrrghhhh!

I want to thank all those that responded to this thread, I learned so much about duck and looking forward to learning more!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad you liked it!  It's one of my favorite all time foods.  A good roast duck almost makes it OK that the Cowboys lost, right?


----------



## sattie (Jan 14, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Glad you liked it! It's one of my favorite all time foods. A good roast duck almost makes it OK that the Cowboys lost, right?


 
UGH....  almost Andy... at least I could allow my sorrows to wallow in that wonderful pan drippings!


----------



## *amy* (Jan 14, 2008)

sattie said:


> I'm a duck lover!!!! I really liked this recipe and found myself smearing my fingers around the pan trying to get those tasty pan juices!!! Duck is not chicken in flavor, but it is not a far out taste either (at least wear farm raised ducks are concerned). I liked the flavor of the duck and quickly found myself trying to decide what recipe to try next. Yea!!!! At least something went right in light of the COWBOYS' loss!!!! Arrrrrghhhh!
> 
> I want to thank all those that responded to this thread, I learned so much about duck and looking forward to learning more!


 
Way to go, sattie. So glad you liked the duck - & went with the ginger/soy/honey mixture. I may try that on chicken (with an orange in the cavity, for me). Will you share your prep method with us? TIA

Next time, how about Duck Confit?

Duck confit


----------



## sattie (Jan 14, 2008)

*Prep Method...*

I prepped this as I watched our Cowboy's give it away..... 

Anywho... I washed the bird inside and out and stood the bird up on end to let it drain.  (I could not get the neck of the bird out, so I left it in there... don't know if it was attached or not.)  Using paper towels I dried the bird as well as I could inside and out.

I made double the amout of the marinade/sauce mixture since most of the comments I read stated that they wished they would have made more.  I poured the mixture into the cavity of the bird and basted the outside and let stand for 1 hours as stated in the recipe.

Heated oven to 350.  Placed bird on a rack and pricked the skin in several places (being careful to not pierce the meat) to drain the fat.

After first 20 minutes of cooking, checked bird and saw that my sauce was drying up to a sticky mess so I added 1 cup of water to the bottom of pan.  Basted bird and repeated this process every 20 minutes or so for 2 hours.  (Actually I cooked it for 1 hour and 40 minutes.)  The bird got darker and darker and the broth got thick and gooey... removed bird from over, tented loosely with foil and let set for 10 minutes.  

I set the duck between DH and myself and I went to town!  The sauce was really dark and messy, so by the time I was done eating, I looked like a 2 year old that just had my first chocolate bar in July... 

I was amazed that there was not more meat on the bird than there was... it was almost like eating a cornish hen.  Which is fine, just surprised is all.

I got about a half cup or more of duck fat... yum!  and I have reserved the carcass for some duck stock.  Which leads me to a question that I will need to post about!

HTH amy!!!  Gonna go get me another duck and try out some other recipes!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 14, 2008)

When you say you have "duck fat" you saved to use, are you talking about extra fat that you removed from the raw duck before you marinated & cooked it, or fat that congealed in the pan after roasting?

If the latter, you can't really save that because it's full of the marinade (unless that's what you want).  If the former, as in pure raw duck fat, you can easily render it & use it for sauteeing potatoes, roasting root vegetables, etc.

When I say I save the duck fat, it's because I steam the duck unseasoned before roasting, pour the fat & juices/broth into a large bowl to set, & then skim the fat off of the broth that remains from the steaming.  The broth is saved for stock; the fat for sauteeing.  But neither is flavored by any seasonings or marinade.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks, Sattie.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Jan 18, 2008)

sattie said:


> I want to try duck... so I have purchased a frozen whole young duck that is 4.5 lbs.  Since this is my first time to buy duck, I realize that my purchase may be flawed, but hey, you got to start some where!



As far as boning the duck, here is a great video that shows hwo to do it, it was very helpful for me the first go-round:
PBS: Julia Child: Lessons with Master Chefs: Meet The Chefs: Alfred Portale

I also second the notion that the fat is priceless.  render the fat from the skim and save it in a container.  i substitute it for butter all the time, and it adds a great flavor


just a seared duck breast, finished in the oven until rare is fantastic as is without any sauce on it.  

some other sauce i have used that have been great are a creamy peppercorn sauce, and a black tea & jasmine sauce.  I also had duck last night, and it had a cherry adn camralizes onion sauce that was outstanding.  sweet goes a bit better then savory with duck imo.  and im not an orange fan either... but my preference is still just plain without a sauce:


----------



## sattie (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks wonderful jerseyjay!  I did keep the fat, but it is with the marinade and all, so I suppose it will have a flavor of some sort... guess I'll go test it out to see what it is like.  I think I will make some duck stock, help me keep my mind off the wonderful news we got today at work that we are laying off 4000+ folks... UGH!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 26, 2008)

The problem with saving the duck fat "with the marinade and all", is that while pure duck or goose fat can be kept refrigerated or frozen for extremely long periods of time, when extraneous liquid is in there, it can turn the whole batch rancid.  

If you're going to save duck or goose fat, you need to render it properly, as in cooking it down & allowing all water based liquid to evaporate until you have nothing left but pure fat.  In the case of liquid duck fat mixed with stock, you skim the fat off the stock into another saucepan & then simmer it until all the liquid is gone.  You'll know - the fat left will begin to sputter.  You remove it immediately from the heat before it browns or burns, cool slightly, & then pour into a storage container for the fridge or freezer.


----------



## che'mark (Jan 27, 2008)

Duck fat RULES!

Heres an old fashioned recipe for roast duck that you might want to give a shot...Roast the bird for 3 hours breast side down at 250 degrees then turn it breast side up and raise the temp to 350 for another 30-45 minutes to crisp the skin. I use that package of Orange Sauce in a dessert later.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Jan 27, 2008)

i made some duck the other day with some help from ironchef... its a seared duck breast with  cherry/onion sauce.

Ingredients:
-Duck breast
- roasting potato, diced
- brussell sprouts
- 8-12 fresh cherries, split and pitted
- 1/2 onion, sliced and halfed
- 1/2 onion, chopped
- Kirsh or cherry brandy
- Duck or chicken stock
- red wine
- salt and pepper

Score the duck breast and sear with fat side down for about 3 minutes or until the fat starts to render.  sear on the other side and transfer to a preheated 350 degree oven for 15-20 minutes or until an internal temperature of 140 degrees.

Steam the brussell sprouts, drain, half, and set aside... add the potatoes and chopped onions to a skillet with some olive oil and cook over a high heat  stirring frequently until the potatoes become soft. add in the soruts and season with salt and pepper.  keep warm.

carmalized the sliced onions in a pan over low heat. deglazed the pan with some duck stock, Red Wine, and about 3-4 oz of Kirsch/brandy. Reduce the sauce and add in the cherries continuing to cook until the cherries just begin to shrivel and soften.

slice the breast in hal length wise and serve over the sauce/hash mixture.





​


----------



## sattie (Jan 27, 2008)

WOW!  That looks great!!!  Are you able to purchase duck breast meat or do you cut that from a whole duck?  Only thing I can find (so far) is frozen whole duck.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Jan 28, 2008)

sattie said:


> WOW!  That looks great!!!  Are you able to purchase duck breast meat or do you cut that from a whole duck?  Only thing I can find (so far) is frozen whole duck.



no i buy the whole duck frozen... thaw it, then debone it.  i'll put the legs/thighs in a freezer bag and save them and either roast them or make duck confit out of them.  i use the carcass and wings to make duck stock.  i render all the extra fat and save it to later cook with....

then i cook the breasts the same day.  i'll usually buy 3 or 4 ducks at once and debone all of them so i have a good amount of meat.  You would be pretty hard pressed to find someplace that sells just duck breast as it wouldn't be profitable for them... likewise if you do find it you are going to pay a lot for it.

Here is the video again on deboning the duck:
PBS: Julia Child: Lessons with Master Chefs: Meet The Chefs: Alfred Portale

it was really helpful for me


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 28, 2008)

If you don't want to buy & debone a whole duck, many markets do carry duck parts these days.

Here in Virginia, both the Giant & Whole Foods stores carry both duck breast & duck leg/thigh portions vacuum-sealed & frozen in their frozen specialty meat section (along with calves liver, rabbit, geese, ostrich, emu etc., etc.).

While I've never bought the breast, I did try the D'Artagnan brand duck leg/thigh "confit" from Whole Foods, & it was quite good.


----------

